# reinitialiser MacBook Air impossible !



## f-mac (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour
je voudrai réinitialiser mon MacBook Air à l'origine, sous Mac OS X Lion 10.7.
Le problème c'est qu'avec l'utilitaire de disque j'ai beau sélectionner le DD et sur onglet "effacer" je ne peux pas cliquer sélectionner le format ni le nom : c'est surgrisé.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ?

Pourriez vous m'aidez svp ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (30 Avril 2013)

Tu le fais comment ?
À partir de la _Recovery HD_ ou à partir de ta session ?


----------



## f-mac (30 Avril 2013)

Oui depuis ma session. Qu'est ce que la Recovery HD ??


----------



## Larme (30 Avril 2013)

Pour remettre à zéro ton MBA, il faut passer par la _Recovery HD_.
En bref :
Démarre ton MBA en maintenant _Alt_.
Tu choisis de booter sur la _Recovery HD_.
Ensuite, à un moment donné, dans la barre de menu (la barre en haut), tu peux choisir l'_Utilitaire de Disque_.
À partir de celui-ci, tu peux remettre à zéro ton SSD.


Note : Je n'ai jamais testé, du coup je ne sais pas, mais dans tous les cas, dans le cas où ça serait possible de l'effacer, ne surtout pas effacer la _Recovery HD_.


----------



## f-mac (30 Avril 2013)

Merci Larme 

Je fais un essai. 

Et est ce que par hasard tu peux me confirmer que le nouveau propriétaire (vente) ne pourra pas retrouver mes données ? code livebox, photos, fichiers ?

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------

Je n'arrive pas à booter en maintenant Alt pour x raisons 

Bref, n'est il vraiment pas possible de réinitialiser depuis la session ??? :confuses:



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------

Ah si, pardon, j ai réussi à lancer la réinstallation.
En revanche quant est il des données perso dans le cas de revente?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2013)

f-mac a dit:


> En revanche quant est il des données perso dans le cas de revente?



ca depend de l'option d'effacement choisie

1en effacement simple , l'espace est déclaré libre
2 en effacement avancé avec réécriture en multi passes , là la partition est enterement réecrite puis déclarée libre

(c'est expliqué dans...l'aide mac , utilitaire disque!)

ceci dit  option 1 est suffisante
 faut vouloir fouiner un disque effacé et  des outils avancés pour ca , et c'est pas l'objectif  d'un acheteur de mac d'occaze
( sauf à être top tordu)

En géneral on se contente du mode 1
(sauf si on est  hyper parano)

A toi de voir


----------



## f-mac (1 Mai 2013)

Impossible de réinitialiser sans être connecté à internet  Evidement impossible de redémarrer l'ordi normalement sans l'uitlitaire de disque et reconnaitre une connexion wifi. Il ne reconnait plus non plus une connexion usb relié à la box. Bref je jette l'éponge et vais utiliser une masse


----------



## SteamEdge (1 Mai 2013)

Si je dit pas de bêtise il est possible de se connecter en wifi dans le menu juste après avoir fait ALT lors du boot.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

f-mac a dit:


> Impossible de réinitialiser sans être connecté à internet  Evidement impossible de redémarrer l'ordi normalement sans l'uitlitaire de disque et reconnaitre une connexion wifi. Il ne reconnait plus non plus une connexion usb relié à la box. Bref je jette l'éponge et vais utiliser une masse



Avant l'opération vérifie que l'ordi est en DHCP (préf syst / réseau / avancé / TCP/IP : configurer IPV4 : via DHCP).
Munis-toi de la clé de sécurité du réseau wifi.

1. démarre avec Alt appuyée

2. Choisis à l'écran Récupération 10.7 ou HD recovery (la partition de récupération)

3. S'affiche une fenêtre te proposant : 
restaurer depuis Time Machine, réinstaller Lion, aide en ligne, ou Utilitaire de disque

4. Choisis Utilitaire de disque et efface/formate le DD

5. Quitte Utilitaire de disque et choisis Réinstaller Lion

6. Si on te demande de choisir un réseau wifi, choisis ton réseau et saisis la clé si demandée

7. Lion sera téléchargé (c'est très long.......), installé, et l'ordi redémarrera.


----------



## f-mac (1 Mai 2013)

merci, 
je réssairai demain


----------



## AmyMac (3 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous



J'ai un petit soucis avec mon Iphoto version 9.2.3 .
Le probleme c'est que quand je lance iphoto,j'ai l'icone de la roue qui fait que de tourner.
J'ai essayé de relancé à plusieurs reprises mais malheureusement j'ai toujours la meme chose.
Puis,etant donnée que je ne suis pas une pro de l'informatique donc je ne sais pas quoi faire.
C'est pourqquoi,j'aimerai avoir vos conseils.


Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2013)

AmyMac a dit:


> J'ai un petit soucis avec mon Iphoto


voir ca soit dans  forum Photo
http://forums.macg.co/photo/


----------



## f-mac (6 Mai 2013)

Alors il semblerait que j'ai réussi à le re-formater à l'origine. Seulement comme mon écran est hs il m'est impossible de rentrer les paramètres demandés au démarrage de l'ordi.

Donc maintenant je recherche un raccourci clavier pour que le Macbook air reconnaisse mon second écran relié pour avoir l'affichage en copie.

Je ne sais pas si j'arrive à me faire comprendre. :rose:

:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2013)

Command F1  ?


----------



## f-mac (6 Mai 2013)

YES ! 

J'ai enfin réussi grâce à vous !!!  

Merci à vous et au forum !!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2013)

c'est PAS fini

Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème

cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil


----------

